# A question about trapping



## possum63 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hello, I have a question about trapping. Is it ok when trapping raccoons to put out a conibear trap just flat on the ground without
covering it? Will raccoons come to a trap that just looks like a box sitting there? you'd be settling a bet 
thanks


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

if you put some fish or cat food or something appetizing to a **** in the back of a pail or coni box yes you will catch **** just setting the trap in front of it the only time i try and make conis blend in is trail sets


----------



## possum63 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the answer. The area is under a bridge and he's got two 
box traps side by side. I thought no raccoon would go anywhere near
them.


----------

